# Overige rubrieken > Peilingen >  Goed dat arts en patiënt meepraten over basispakket

## Leontien

> Artsen, zorgverzekeraars en patiënten kunnen gaan aangeven welke behandelingen en medicijnen uit het basispakket van de zorgverzekering kunnen verdwijnen. Ze krijgen daarvoor een half jaar de tijd. 
> 
> Het College voor Zorgverzekeringen (CVZ) adviseert de minister over het basispakket, maar die adviezen doen in het veld altijd veel stof opwaaien. De afgelopen maanden ontstond er opschudding rond de geestelijke gezondheidszorg en de vergoeding voor twee zeldzame ziektes.


nu.nl

Wat vind jij van de ontwikkeling dat artsen en patiënten ook advies kunnen geven aan de minister over het basispakket? Vind jij dit een goede ontwikkeling of niet?

Breng je stem uit en geef eventueel hieronder je mening!

----------


## Boucheron

Met de gezondheidszorg is iets goed mis! Momenteel is het daar dweilen met de kraan open.

----------


## Johanna A

Goed dat er ook naar de patient wordt geluisterd. Het ging te vaak óver de patient, ipv mèt de patient.

----------


## gerdalimpens

Ik denk dat artsen die goed met de patienten samen werken een beter idee hebben van wat er in een basispakket nodig is.
Uit praktijk ervaring kunnen ze beter selecteren, nodig of onnodig.
natuurlijk zijn er altijd patienten die dan tekort komen, maar het zal nooit perfect worden.
Mijn jarenlange ervaring van in het buitenland te wonen heeft me geleerd dat we in Nederland nog altijd niet mogen klagen.

----------

